# Briggs 18hp governor adjustment



## jm2591 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a briggs horizontally opposed twin ll that wasn't running right. After a lot of checking I found the nut was missing where you tighten the governor arm to the shaft allowing the shaft to turn out of adjustment. I replaced the nut but could someone tell me how to correctly adjust the arm to the shaft?

Thank you!!


----------

